# Need sample Work Reference Statutory Declarations



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi All:

I am preparing documents for ACS Skills assessment and noticed that my exp. letters are not as per ACS guide. I need to get statutory decalrations from ex co-workers. Can you anyone done in past? if so, can you share the template.

Thanks
Nagu


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nagu, 

Have you been through the ACS links in the sticky post 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia'? There are links to stat decs, CVs and references for templates posted by other members. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nagu said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I am preparing documents for ACS Skills assessment and noticed that my exp. letters are not as per ACS guide. I need to get statutory decalrations from ex co-workers. Can you anyone done in past? if so, can you share the template.
> 
> ...


hi Nagu,
Can you be clear for wat purpose u require the declarations...for Current employer or for the ex-employer...??


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> hi Nagu,
> Can you be clear for wat purpose u require the declarations...for Current employer or for the ex-employer...??


declaration for current employer reference is attached below...u need to tweak it acc to ur requirements



I, [Your Name], born on [D.O.B] in [P.O.B] (holding [Passport No and Coutry of Issuance]), do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:

[Your current employer], [Country of Employer] [Date of Employment]. I am currently employed by [Your current Employer] to work as a [Your position[. The work nature during these period is equivalent to [Position Name and ASCO CODE]. I attach herewith the Certificates issued by the company dated 17/03/2008. I wish to inform that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description from my current employer, [Your Current Employer]. This is because [Your Current Employer] is against employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement.

I hereby provide the detailed duties and responsibilities that I have performed in my current employment mentioned above:

Current Employment:

Employer : [your current employer]
Designation : [position name]
Employment period : [Period of Employment]
Total Duration : 4 months

Company Profile
[Your Employer Profile]

Daily duties and responsibilities:[List your duties here]

[I think this paragraph should be based on each coutry standard]
And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the provisions of the Oaths and Declarations Act 2000, and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular.

Declared at SINGAPORE on the _____ day of ________ 2008

Before me: 



Witnessed by (Signature by Declarant)
(Signature by Notary Public)


----------



## nagu (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope, I can get reference letter from my current employer as mentioned in ACS. 

I am looking for ex-employer. Do you have for ex-employer?. 

Thanks
Nagu


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nagu said:


> Hope, I can get reference letter from my current employer as mentioned in ACS.
> 
> I am looking for ex-employer. Do you have for ex-employer?.
> 
> ...


nagu u can tweak the same as per ur requirements...


----------

